# Metapeake



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

has anyone fished metapeake state park recently? Is it any good for bluefish? Any advice is appreciated, I'm thinking of going there next time I get a chance.


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

Lots of good sized Blues to be caught around dusk from the left corner of the pier. Cut Spot works well and get there early.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

If you mean Matapeake(the pier before Romancoke) then I wouldnt waste my time. I used to go there often but its always crowded and the people there are pretty rude. Leaving trash and crap everywhere. 
I usually dont have any luck there. Its usually hit or miss. Mostly miss.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

It's been a long time since I fished there. To me, it was never the same after they upgraded the support system from the wooden timbers to concrete


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Dont get me wrong. The setup is nice. Its just the environment(people)that sucks.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

The website said that the fishermen are usually pretty curteous, I guess they were wrong. I'll give it a try anyways, thanks for the help.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I fished there once. I was impressed with the pier. Didn't catch anything though...saw some big stripers pulled up by others though. This was late last summer.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Big stripers in summer is a good sign.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

CoolDude said:


> It's been a long time since I fished there. To me, it was never the same after they upgraded the support system from the wooden timbers to concrete


i agree. while the old wood pier was up, that place kicked ass. i would catch tons of blues, spots, crabs, etc from any place on the pier. i used to love the boat slips on the basin for catching spot. i basically grew up on the wood pier . even though the newer concrete pier is nicer and roomier, the atmosphere and fishing has changed dramatically.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Parking fees*

I heard the parking fee is now $10 per day + toll and this ends at midnight if this is true I am strucked at Sandy Point state park same body of water :redface:


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*hmmm*

Parking is $10 for 24 hours. Your 24 begins when your ticket is printed.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, and the $10/24hrs is good for both Matapeake & Romancoke


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Orrrr*



MetroMan said:


> Yeah, and the $10/24hrs is good for both Matapeake & Romancoke


You can buy the Queen Anne ramp sticker and park for free......The ramp sticker goes on your bumper and is good for the calender year......You can buy em at Anglers. It will pay for itself in three or four trips


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I already tried that before. but*

unless things have changed, Queen Anne Permit is not valid for Matapeake and Romanpeake piers. I guess you can research online to see if I am right or not.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I just got off the online ....*

The link is too long to show here, but yu can do a search on Queen Anne Public Landing. Here is the new rule which I am quoting:

The Queen Anne's County Parks and Recreation Advisory Board voted recently to allow individuals who posses a Queen Anne's Contry Public Landings Permit to launch their boats at the Matapeake facility. The permit also covers those who launch canoes or kayaks at Romancoke pier. The new change became effective June 1, 2009. Individuals wh enter either of those facilities to use the piers for fishing, crabbing, or use of the picnic areas will continue to pay the daily fee of $10. The entrance fee at Matapeake and Romancolke piers is $10 per vehicle for 24 hours. Additionally, the receipt now entitles patrons to park at both piers during the 24-hour period which is date and time stamped on the receipt.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

you need a permit to launch a boat from a landing? I thought Sandy points landing is included in the entrance fee.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

A couple people said that its not the same, are you guys saying that its a waste of time, or is it productive in the right conditions? Is it like sandy point or better? Cause I did really bad at SPSP in my last two trips. I'm thinking about going to Metapeake this Sat, the weather is supposed to be really good.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*SPSP Is Not in Queen Anne*

If you pay SPSP entrance fee, yes the launching is free. SPSP is separate from Matapeake and Romancoke. Matapeake used to be included with Maryland State Parks including SPSP, but Matapeake is taken out and put in Queen Anne Public Landings under two separate categories - launching and fishing. I know this is confusing, but what can I say.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's the thing with Matapeake.. It's a productive pier, PERIOD.. It's on the same body of water, but sometimes it's dead there when SPSP is HOT or Vice Versa.. So dont be fooled!! The pier does get Dirty and does get Rowdy but show me a pier that doesnt. Since the change in Fee they have put trash cans out there which helps, but if SPSP didnt have a 5am tractor that cleaned the beach it would be even worse. So the point being the PEAKE is no better\worse than any other place.

I've been on those piers in the spring and caught some NICE stripers, and I have been there and go skunked. I would say try your hand, and see what happens. Just bc know one is talking about the PEAKE doesnt mean that they aren't fishing it. I have gotten bad reports, and then seen the same clowns on there midweek fishing it.. ANGLERS LIE!!! LOL


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

talkn bout that tractor kmw last time i was there and saw you i stayed till the next day and saw the tractor the guy drivin it ran over a dudes tackle box like it was nothn broke all his stuff up and then was coming my way i tell you that wasent kool at all dude had just got there and the man ran over the guys stuff and acted like it was watever . that tractor thing was wack and the fishin is ok at spsp not 1 of my fav spots though imo


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Green Cart said:


> If you pay SPSP entrance fee, yes the launching is free. SPSP is separate from Matapeake and Romancoke. Matapeake used to be included with Maryland State Parks including SPSP, but Matapeake is taken out and put in Queen Anne Public Landings under two separate categories - launching and fishing. I know this is confusing, but what can I say.


Thanks for the info. I plan on buying a boat in the near future. 
As for fishing at Matapeake I would just go there for yourself and see how you like it. Everyone has ddiferent opinions. It gets crowded there for sure. especially on the weekend. Let us know if you catch anything.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

SPSP is known for it's Spring Run... You make sure you go next year, and I promise your views will change. Personally I like PLO better, but locally I dont know of many places that beat SPSP spring run..



croaker83 said:


> talkn bout that tractor kmw last time i was there and saw you i stayed till the next day and saw the tractor the guy drivin it ran over a dudes tackle box like it was nothn broke all his stuff up and then was coming my way i tell you that wasent kool at all dude had just got there and the man ran over the guys stuff and acted like it was watever . that tractor thing was wack and the fishin is ok at spsp not 1 of my fav spots though imo


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

ive always wanted to fish PLO but Im too lazy to drive 2 hours to get there.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

plo is my spot i get out there alot


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

croaker83 said:


> plo is my spot i get out there alot


is October a good month to fish there? Im dont anything fancy. Just top and bottom rig with bloodworms and cast out and wait. LOL


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

should be this the first year ive fished it im thinkin blues rock people say they catchn speckled trout and even some puppy drum already


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

cool. I might have to stop being lazy and get out there.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I know this is kind of off topic but I'm thinking of purchasing a cast net before I go. Any advice on what size to get. Eventually I want to get a big one but now I'm tight on money and bass pro has a 3 ft diameter one for around 30 bucks. Is that too small to catch any bait from the bay?


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

stupid question but how will you catch bait with a net?


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

thaimonkee said:


> stupid question but how will you catch bait with a net?


It is easy...check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_nyVKof9jA&feature=related



I have one and to catch baits... it is 1-2-3


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a five foot net. I think it needs more weight to hit the bottom faster.
I can get 3 out of five throws that aren't like a banana.
It is deadly on bunker schools, but mullet swim from under it before it sinks.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

WDinarte said:


> It is easy...check this out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_nyVKof9jA&feature=related
> 
> ...


Very nice! I think this might be worth a shot at matapeake or romancoke being they are the closest piers around. DO you think it will work at those piers and what fish would they catch. Im guessing spot?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Be careful at Matapeake when*

you throw cast nets in front of the pier as there are rocks. The cast net can get stuck on the rocks.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Probable a safe spot for catch baits with the cast net will be any lunch boat ramp if is any around...:fishing::beer:


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

kmw21230 said:


> SPSP is known for it's Spring Run... You make sure you go next year, and I promise your views will change. Personally I like PLO better, but locally I dont know of many places that beat SPSP spring run..


When do you start fishing in Spring Run?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

dcheng01 said:


> When do you start fishing in Spring Run?


March-April


----------

